# First day of duck season.



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

Here on the island we have a youth hunting day. It's just one morning 2 weeks before hunting season
to let the young kids get a chance at some waterfowl before regular season.

This morning was my little brothers first season able to hunt. 
Not much flying this morning, as the weather is to nice. But we did manage to get these guys.

He was pretty pumped up!!


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

Good shooting! I like the idea of the youth hunting day.


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

Grandpa Grumpy said:


> Good shooting! I like the idea of the youth hunting day.


Thanks. Only the kids are allowed to shoot today, so he did all the shooting.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Youth day is a great idea and great way to start kids hunting. Nice haul there. I agree that the weather isn’t cooperating. I’ve seriously got the itch.


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

That is cool! Man, I grew up in a duck blind. My dad used to brag that I was the best retriever he ever had!


----------



## Royleonard (Jun 30, 2017)

Good on you for being there with him!


----------



## M Mars (Jul 22, 2019)

That's a pretty nice days work. That's more than I ever got. That's a big fat ZERO!


----------

